# Fatal Greyhound crash in San Jose



## BCL (Jan 19, 2016)

http://www.mercurynews.com/bay-area-news/ci_29403514/two-people-killed-when-bus-overturns-south-san

Some passengers seemed to believe that the driver was tired and may have fallen alseep. The wet weather probably didn't help.


----------



## beebopper (Jan 19, 2016)

Let the drive cam speak for itself as should the 16 seconds of the trip and the driver's actions leading up to the event! I would say however that it coinsides with the end of along weekend that aldo begins the spring semester for many colleges whichmay lead to back to back assignments for extraboard driving! The biggest obstacule in safe driving is listening to your mind telling you go just one more mole!


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Jan 20, 2016)

Greyhound should start doing what La Cubana does. They have two drivers, one that sleeps, another one that drives. After a certain amount of hours, the drivers switch.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 21, 2016)

Hey! That's #86558! I rode that bus 3 months ago! I still have some photos of it; perhaps they are the only photos ever taken of that unit before it crashed!

Anyway, it was running Schedule 6876 Los Angeles-San Francisco and it was running 30 minutes late when it crashed in San Jose at 6:40 AM.

BTW, it's a 2013 (2014 model year) MCI D4505.


----------

